# centipedes of Australia



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

this is the best information on pedes i have found in Australia

http://www.ento.csiro.au/biology/centipedes/centipedeKey.html


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 22, 2007)

thankyou thankyou thankyou!! that will make it soooo much easier to identify my lil fella!


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 22, 2007)

actually, seeing as im in such a lazy mood 2nite, you can id him for me!  here is 'bud' hehe


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh we can, can we?
Looks like scolopendromorpha, and if he has eyes his genus is scolopendridae


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

thats a great website but to get a id you will really need a dead specimen for some of the things you need to look at, also you gotta know a bit about invert anatomy.


----------

